# Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe



## rtl010805 (30. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Robert. Ich bin bereits seit Juni in Eurem Forum angemeldet und habe bereits einige sehr nützliche Tipps hier finden können.

Leider habe ich zu meinem aktuellen Problem hier nichts direktes finden können.
Deshalb nun die Frage an die Forumsgemeinschaft.

Ich habe meinen Teich im Herbst 2007 angelegt und im Frühjahr ´08 Bitterlinge, __ Moderlieschen und Goldorfen eingesetzt. Zusätzlich gab´s für die Bitterlinge einige __ Muscheln. 

Wasserwerte immer im grünen Bereich. Filter und Bachlauf funktionieren gut.

Alle drei Arten haben mich auch gleich mit Nachwuchs überrascht, von dem auch einige bis viele überlebt haben.

Jetzt habe ich bei einer der Goldorfen auf der Oberseite eine Wucherung oder ähnliches entdeckt, die vor wenigen Wochen noch nicht vorhanden war. Die __ Orfe verhielt sich bisher immer völlig normal. Erst seit heute verhält sich der Fisch viel ruhiger als sonst, liegt am Grund des Teiches, bewegt sich sehr langsam und Lebendfutter ist im absolut egal. 
Die Wucherung ist nicht offen oder angefressen und befindet sich direkt hinter dem Kopf, vor der Rückenflosse.

Hat hier jemand erfahrungen?  

Bitte Hilfe.

Danke und Gruss

Robert


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe*

Hallo Robert, 

ein Bild würde vielleicht helfen qualifizierte Aussagen zu treffen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## rtl010805 (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe*

Hier ein ganz aktuelles Bild.

Danke schonmal.

Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe*

Hallo,
das kann ja nur ein Insektenstich sein oder ein Tumor


----------



## chromis (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe*

Hi,

das ist eindeutig eine Geschwür, könnte auch bakteriell bedingt sein. Da bei solchen Geschichten Erreger meist erst nach dem Tod freigesetzt werden, würde ich den Fisch sofort rausfangen und töten.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> würde ich den Fisch sofort rausfangen und töten.



Und wenn es doch nur ein Stich ist ? Extra hältern ist OK, aber gleich töten


----------



## rtl010805 (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe*



			
				utzoff schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> das kann ja nur ein Insektenstich sein oder ein Tumor




Vielen Dank erstmal für die schnellen Antworten.  

Wenn es nun ein Insektenstich ist, welches Insekt sticht denn einen Fisch und heilt das wieder ab?
Und wenn es ein Tumor ist, ist es dann nicht sehr qualvoll für den Fisch? 
Und wenn es eine Infektion ist, wieso sind dann alle anderen Fische topfit und stecken sich nicht an?

Fragen über Fragen!

Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe*

Im Moment kannst du nur abwarten, aber wie Rainer es schreibt, solltest du ihn isolieren, man weiß ja nie


----------



## chromis (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe*

Hi,



> Wenn es nun ein Insektenstich ist, welches Insekt sticht denn einen Fisch


das frag ich mich auch. Tauchende __ Wespen, die sich am Kopf festkrallen und dann zustechen...:? 



> Und wenn es ein Tumor ist, ist es dann nicht sehr qualvoll für den Fisch?


zumindest schwimmt der Fisch fast nicht mehr und nimmt keine Nahrung mehr auf. Das Schmerzempfinden darf man allerdings nicht mit Säugetieren vergleichen.



> Und wenn es eine Infektion ist, wieso sind dann alle anderen Fische topfit und stecken sich nicht an?


solche Geschwüre führen meist erst nach dem Tod zur Infektion anderer Fische. Deshalb mein Rat den Fisch abzutöten, da er nicht mehr schwimmt und frisst, ist eine Heilungschance kaum mehr gegeben.


----------



## rtl010805 (1. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe*

Also nochmals vielen Dank für die Antworten.

Heute hab ich den Patienten mal länger beobachtet und er hat sich verhalten, als ob nichts wäre. Er schwimmt normal, frisst normal, verhält sich normal.

Ich werde ihn im Auge behalten und bei Veränderungen berichten. 

Über weitere Tipps und Hinweise würde ich mich aber sehr freuen.

Gruss

Robert


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Bin neu hier und benötige gleich dringend Hilfe*

Vielleicht hast du ja nochmal Glück gehabt


----------

